# My wife would rather erotic fan fiction then me... help...



## hali (Jun 25, 2012)

Not sure wehre to begin but it's a long story. Met my wife 12 years ago fell in love, all was great, I bought a house she moved in, sex dropped off almost right away. We end up getting engaged, married, then sex dropped off drastically... two week honeymoon had sex once ( I didn;t get to finish... a regular occurance in our relationship, she has multiple orgasms every time) flash forward 6 months I was tired of the once a month never getting mine sex life we had, I decided I was going to leave her and dropped first months rent and a damage deposit on a place, before I could pack my stuff and head for the hills she tells me she's pregnant.

Once pregnant, sex went from not much to nil until about 3-4 months after our son was born, I didn;t want to leave her and my son I settled for the once again once a month sex. She also developed a habit of going to bed early and as our son got older going upstairs with him every night after supper leaving me alone every evening. 5 sexually frustrating and lonely years later it picks up drastically and low and behold she gets pregnant again. Again the sex went to nil. After my daughter was born the sex went back to once a month then started picking up again and for the past year or so its been once a week ( as always my pleasure isn't a priority for her.. if I'm lucky she doesn't decide she's done half way through). Life is great having lots ( at least for my past ten years its lots...) of sex.

Lately she's developed an obsession with erotic fan fiction stories, the sex plummeted again. She quits her job decided she wanted to open a day care so she does, which was fine I wanted her to be happy. I've noticed she reads the erotic fan fiction stories all day long ( she obviously hasn't figured out how to erase her history on her pc) and after she hops into the shower or bath every night she leaves her ...... well no pleasant way to put this.... stained stink'n crusty drawers laying on the bathroom floor ( the odor gives them away when you walk into the bathroom).

Now don't get me worng I have no issue with her masturbating but its daily and she turns me down and shows zero interest in me these days. When we do have sex she has multiples, moans groans and screams until she's done then then its off to sleep. Am I right to be offended ( she thinks I'm crazy and refuses to see that there is a problem), I'm getting to the point where maybe consdering seperate residences might be a good idea but I love my wife very much and desire my wife and toss in two young kids and you see where my problem lies....

Any assistance would be greatly appriciated as I'm tired of being lonely and miserable( I have mentioned counciling before and she just laughs it off and this was before her recent obcession with the erotica...)


----------



## resetbuttonpushed (May 13, 2012)

I would address this with her, tell her that you have no problem with her reading to get turned on but to save the turned on feeling for you! I read it sometimes but I save the feeling for my husband. She should do the same for you. Ask her how she would feel if you were doing that with porn...and masturbatin and not having any drive left for her.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

How sad a spouse would cheat the other out like this... She's replaced you for text to get sexual pleasure... cheating in my book...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Ok, let me get this straight:
1. You buy a house, she moves in, sex drops off.
2. You get married, sex drops off.
3. Honeymoon for 2 weeks... sex only once, you don't get to finish...she gets multiples.
4. She gets pregnant (still trying to figure that out since you never finish...pre-cum?), you stay...sex drops again.
5. Sex picks up (woohoo!)..she gets pregnant (pre-cum again of did she let you finish?), drops again.
6. Sex revs up again for awhile...then she discovers erotica. Drops again.

Ok.... WHAT. THE. FVCK????????? Dude, I would be asking all sorts of questions. Lack of sex, I'd be questioning paternity. My husband would as well! But I digress. What I want to know is... why did you marry her when the sex decreased so dramatically? Did you think it would magically increase when you got married? The one thing I had running thru my head... how can you stand this????


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Let's try a different approach. Have you tried talking to her? If you have what does she say? If you haven't what's taking you so long?


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and suggest that perhaps she's faking her orgasms and maybe not enjoying sex with you? (I'm being serious...)


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

DayDream said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and suggest that perhaps she's faking her orgasms and maybe not enjoying sex with you? (I'm being serious...)


Actually... that doesn't sound so far-fetched.


----------



## LOSTfan (Jun 12, 2012)

Faking sounds about right. But the once a year sex and she gets pregnant is a red flag to me. Id get a paternity test
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Multiple o's are a very very very rare thing. Probably faking. Sorry.


----------



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

It sounds to me like you aren't meeting her needs so she is having to get her needs elsewhere. Yeah, you might offer sex to her, but it is just not what she likes, so she is reading porn instead. This is no different than men watching porn and getting their needs met even though their wives are wanting sex. 

Also, women do not crust up their underwear when they cum so... what you are finding there is???


----------

